# getting certified



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

well me and the daughter will be at mbt this weekend getting certified.on the on line test she beat me by 1 point.89 to her 90.want live that down..the big question is what brand gear would be good to start out with.we are just buying the basic stuff need per the class and then gonna rent the rest till we find what we like.but we cant afford tip top and looking for the middle.someone told me to look on ebay.well there are many name brands.don't want cheap stuff but cant do 2000.00 out of the whole for the two of us. i know some say buy used and have it reworked but really don't want to go that way unless thats all we can afford.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Check your agreement for your class, most state that you must by either all your gear or $### amount from them or your class price goes up


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

from the phone conversation with mbt all we have to buy it goggles,snorkel,boots and fins.not required to buy anything Else.but if we do we get a % off for doing the class with them.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't skimp on mask. I don't care about price or name but get one that fits.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I certified at MBT about seven years ago and they are great people. All I had to have is the gear you listed. They supply the rest for your certification class. I cant really comment on which brand gear to buy. Every piece I have is a diffferent brand. What are your plans for diving in the future? Do you own a boat or plan on charters? A lot of people get certified and think they will dive a lot but in the end go very little. Since this is the case I recommend renting gear for a while to see how you like it and buy gear as you can afford it. The one thing I will say about brands of gear is that everything that MBT sells is quality, safe gear. My opinion is that whether your gear is just say 700 bucks or 3000 bucks you will see the same things below the water. Also there is lots of high end equipment rotting in peoples garages because they dont use it. Hope this helps. Whatever gear you end up with I hope you enjoy this great sport.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

You may have better luck with craigslist for finding good deals? By the time you piece all your gear together and pay shipping cost for eBay items you may be cheaper just to buy a new from the dive shop. When I'm in the water I have over 10 different brand names that I'm wearing at any given time so brands don't really matter, go with what you like. 

Dacor brand regulators, you will see a pile of these for sale. From what I understand they used to be top-of-the-line but the company is no longer in business and you can't get parts for them anymore. 

I went to Oncore Outdoors in Daphne last week and they had probably 10 used to be BC's and 30 used wetsuits. They say there are two types of divers, those that pee in their wetsuit and those that lie about it. you may want to take that into consideration when looking at is used wetsuit.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Also you could look for garage sale on craigslist that have scuba gear for sale. I was doing a beach diving lost my knife in the surf, I felt lost without my big knife. My wife pick me up one at a garage sale for five bucks and it is in very nice shape, it was going to cost me $80 to replace the one I lost.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

If you do decide to go with new equipment, the guys at MBT will steer you straight and do so at reasonable prices. When I replaced my 25 year old regulator and got a new BC the prices were comparable to internet prices and I now know even three years later that they recommended the best equipment for my needs. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Used gear can be a good deal, but I have some old Dacor and Sherwood stuff I used cleaning boats that is about as much fun as breathing through a garden hose.

If you buy used, do your homework. Might be better buying from a known entity like someone here on the forum....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with old used gear. Just ask before buying if parts are available. Hell I still use and work on regulators I used back in the60s US divers Conshelf. I also dont work on any but my own gear.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

was looking at the new stuff on ebay. as said don't want used stuff other than maybe a bc without the octopus/regulators. now after seeing the computer prices might do them used for us. suit will have to be new cause aim fat and none of the ones on there would fit me.by the chart ill have to have a xl for me being 5'11 and 250lb.but start with ill probably get the suit and computer and rent the bc with regulators and tanks to start out till I get us or own stuff.

the next thing is ill need some dive buddy's to go with or come with me when we are there. i know my daughter want go every time. we can use my boat or ill put/do my half to go with them.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want to put your hands on the most different kinds of merchandise dive pros has the biggest in store selection of any I have been around here.

As far as computer I got a great basic computer at mbt for cheaper than I could find on the Internet. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it works for air or nitrox and is easy to use. You can get great computer for less than two hundred you look around.


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

that's the one by the va right? or I think is 98 right?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Dive pros is by the VA clinic on 98 and they are great folks also and very helpful.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Another example.
I was in a used sporting goods store yesterday and picked up a Sherwood Magnum reg set with a 3 gauge console for 25 bucks. It included a air/nitrox computer, add a $20 battery and it is up and running also.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Gear*



marcuswon said:


> well me and the daughter will be at mbt this weekend getting certified.on the on line test she beat me by 1 point.89 to her 90.want live that down..the big question is what brand gear would be good to start out with.we are just buying the basic stuff need per the class and then gonna rent the rest till we find what we like.but we cant afford tip top and looking for the middle.someone told me to look on ebay.well there are many name brands.don't want cheap stuff but cant do 2000.00 out of the whole for the two of us. i know some say buy used and have it reworked but really don't want to go that way unless thats all we can afford.


During your certification you can try whatever they have in the rental inventory, or should be able to. Think about it, if it will hold up to rental use, it'll hold up. See what you like. Chances are, if it's in rental, it's reasonably priced, bullet proof, and will service your needs. Talk to the dealer and work a deal. Better to work a deal with the LDS, than deal with used gear headaches.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I own our gear, and recently purchased gear for my teenage sons. Now if I had it to do over again...

I would rent for a long while. You can usually rent many times for the cost of new gear. If you find you are diving a lot then I would consider buying gear. 

I agree that you should pay whatever you need to in order to get a mask that fits. If you dive with an ill fitting mask, you are going to have a bad day. However, it is just as likely that a moderately priced mask will fit as an expensive one. Buy a mask at a shop that will let you exchange the mask should it does not work well for you when you get it in the water.


----------

